# ضبط جودة جهاز Ct



## المسلم84 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

يحتوي ملف البوربوينت على شرح الية فحص جودة جهاز التصوير الطبقي المحوريct
ويحتوي على شرح للاجهزة المستخدمة لفحص جهاز التصوير مثل جهاز قياس الجرعة الاشعاعية والكيلوفولت والميلي امبير وجهاز الفانتوم

وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله....

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقك علما نافعاً خالصا لوجهه


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## بيكووو (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويرزقك علما نافعاً خالصا لوجهه


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك ويعطي الشباب العافية ، وبصراحة منذ قليل كنت أقيس سماكة الشريحة SliceThickness بواسطة فيلم أشعة .


----------



## xdevilx_77 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thankssssssssss


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم على مبادرتك الطيبة .

جزاك الله الف خير .

ننتظر جديدك كما عوتنا .

تقبل فائق الأحترام.

البغدادي


----------



## همزة مهندس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا انا احتاج لمثل هذه المواضيع ارجو الاكثار منها


----------



## بلال البازلي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*Thanks*

Barak Allah feek


----------



## غضنفر الهنداوي (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يوفقك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اشي بجنن


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## فهد الفهاد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاك اخوي المسلم على كل حرف حسنه


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور على الملف الرائع


----------



## اللوفر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خيررررررررررر


----------



## المسلم84 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم
شكرا على مروركم

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## أبو المصطفى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور*

هداك الله وأصلح بالك وجزاك عني ألف خير


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اخواني الرجاء اعادة تنزيل الملف مرة اخرى ....؟ يبدو ان هناك خطا ما ولكم مني الشكر والاحترام


----------



## المسلم84 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

عفوا أخي الملف شغال
يرجى المحاولة مرة ثانية...


----------



## blackhorse (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## محمود طايع (5 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------

